# Commando-style assault on Afghan jail frees scores of Taliban inmates



## Disir (Sep 14, 2015)

KABUL — Heavily armed Taliban insurgents in military garb stormed a major prison in Afghanistan on Monday, battling security forces and freeing more than 350 inmates and fellow insurgents in a bold attack.

The commando-style strike — beginning with a truck bomb blast at the prison entrance — marked one of the Taliban’s largest operations since the July acknowledgment of the death of the group’s reclusive leader, Mohammad Omar.

...At least four police officers and several insurgents were killed in a gun battle that lasted several hours, according to Mohammad Ali Ahmadi, Ghazni’s deputy governor. Several prisoners were wounded, he said.
Commando-style assault on Afghan jail frees scores of Taliban inmates

Now there is a massive manhunt on.


----------



## depotoo (Sep 14, 2015)

I wonder how far up the chain the prisoners went in taliban command.


----------



## Disir (Sep 14, 2015)

I do too. I also wonder if this was orchestrated from inside as well.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 14, 2015)

watta surprise------the terrorists are doing terrorism


----------



## depotoo (Sep 14, 2015)

There, infiltration is so easy, from what I understand, sadly.  Whether through threats, allegiance or money.  Trust is not a commodity there.





Disir said:


> I do too. I also wonder if this was orchestrated from inside as well.


----------



## shadow355 (Sep 15, 2015)

depotoo said:


> There, infiltration is so easy, from what I understand, sadly.  Whether through threats, allegiaQUOTE]





depotoo said:


> There, infiltration is so easy, from what I understand, sadly.  Whether through threats, allegiance or money.  Trust is not a commodity there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 No, trust is not a commodity ; and it is very possible that intelligence from within was give to the outside. VERY possible. The guard next to you, lining you up to be killed over a few lousy bucks.

 It happens. Overseas one has to be careful, very careful and practice situational awareness and pay attention to detail.

 People acting uneasy, quiet, overly talkative, failing to perform a certain personal or professional routine, different demeanor.....and a host of other "quirks" that can tell you that something is up.

 Cover and concealment, always have an escape route, use shadows at night...and day time to your advantage. Have a place to retreat to and have a secondary / backup plan.

   Shadow 355


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 15, 2015)

They'll soon be living in your neighborhoods as Syrian "refugees".


----------



## shadow355 (Sep 16, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> watta surprise------the terrorists are doing terrorism


 
 Some do not do terrorism.

 Some scout buildings and public locations. Some follow important or influential people. Some are strictly couriers and some are simply the "Money People"

 Some people are mistaken. A terrorist does not always dress up in "garb" and carry an AK-47.

 A terrorist might be the female in the skirt at the computer in the large financial company.

 A terrorist might be a guy whom is in the maintenance department at the oil refinery in Texas.

 A terrorist might be the 20 year old whom is a computer student at a college.

 A terrorist might be an engineer for a large city.

 Different flavors, sizes of terrorist ; and they are not restricted to the male sex. And a female terrorist can plant a car bomb and shoot a rifle or handgun just as good as a male terrorist. Women ....as I described in my first book - have the advantage because they are taken less seriously and/or are made to not obey or conform to security standards at a certain locale. And women are more inclined to get a males trust, than another guy ; in the sense of privileged information, important and restricted information about security and/or operations or important personnel.

 A terrorist is a terrorist = male or female , 16 years of age or 60 years of age. And I would shoot  - "Double tap"  - one in the head regardless of sex or age. It me or them. Its my co-workers or them. Soooo, guess whom gets the 6 foot deep hole.


   Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355 (Sep 16, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> They'll soon be living in your neighborhoods as Syrian "refugees".


 

 "As I have said many times before = "Intel - Detail".

 Sincerity is palpable !


              Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355 (Sep 16, 2015)

Disir said:


> I do too. I also wonder if this was orchestrated from inside as well.


 

Security teams post outside the compound ( One example - three teams = Front, Side and at a 45 degree angle ). This prevents reinforcements form entering and prevents anyone from escaping.

Assault team(s) enter and perform the assault - rescue - sabotage - plant explosives...ect.

Assault team withdraws from the objective / target while the security teams covers their withdraw.

Ideally, a good assault is planned for near dusk, as to have darkness to help in aiding evasion. And their are tricks to perform if you suspect or know of dog teams following you.

More than likely DISR....intel came from inside the compound.

Trust huh.


   Shadow 355


----------



## waltky (Sep 29, 2015)

Doesn't look like the Afghanis are able to fight their own fight against the Taliban yet...

*Taliban Overrun the Afghan City of Kunduz*
_Sep 28, 2015 | The Taliban Monday largely seized a major Afghan city, storming government compounds and sending panicked residents fleeing, as the Islamists for the first time breached a provincial capital since being ousted from power in 2001._


> Fierce fighting raged in the northern city of Kunduz as marauding insurgents freed hundreds of prisoners from the local jail, set government buildings on fire and hoisted their trademark white flag over the homes of officials.  The Taliban's incursion into Kunduz barely nine months after the NATO combat mission ended marks a major psychological blow to the country's Western-trained security forces.  "The Taliban have taken the city but our forces are still putting up resistance in some areas," Kunduz police spokesman Sayed Sarwar Hussaini told AFP, adding that promised reinforcements from Kabul were awaited.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*US Military Launches Strike on Afghan City Taken by Taliban*
_Sep 29, 2015 | The U.S. military carried out an airstrike on Tuesday on the northern Afghan city of Kunduz, which was captured by the Taliban the previous day in a major setback to the government of Afghan President Ashraf Ghani._


> On the ground, Afghan forces were regrouping to try and take back this city of nearly 300,000 people -- the first urban area seized by the Taliban since the 2001 U.S.-led invasion that ousted their regime.  The city fell Monday, after hundreds of Taliban gunmen launched a coordinated, multi-pronged attack at several points around the city. After a day of fierce fighting, they managed to overrun government buildings and hoisted their flag in the city square. The fast-moving assault took the military and intelligence authorities by surprise.  U.S. Army Col. Brian Tribus, the spokesman for the U.S. and NATO missions in Afghanistan, said the early Tuesday morning airstrike was conducted "in order to eliminate a threat to the force" -- though there were no foreign troops left inside the city. He did not elaborate if more airstrikes would follow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

